# 2005er ETS-X & 140mm-Gabel?



## JoeDesperado (22. Februar 2007)

ich überlege, meine talas am ets-x gegen ein 140mm modell auszutauschen - weiß jmd. ob da dann die garantie des rahmens verloren geht, oder ob RM den 1cm mehr einbauhöhe (und dadurch höhere auf den rahmen wirkende kräfte) toleriert? mindestens ein ets-x mit einer pike hab ich hier ja schon gesehen


----------



## Sw!tch (24. Februar 2007)

also ich behaupte einfach mal so, das ist *******gal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (24. Februar 2007)

Solange nichts passiert ist es auch egal. Frag doch einfach mal bei BA nach dann weißt du s ganz sicher


----------



## Verticaldriver (24. Februar 2007)

Hatte bist jetzt auch noch keine gröberen Probleme bist jetzt, der Clemens siehe Link ... kennt si a bissale aus mitn ETS-X und der hat auch a Gaberl für gröberer Zwecke drinnen... einfach nachfragen...i habs jetzt drinnen seit einem 1/2 Jahr und es gibt keine Troubles...

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?t=28339


----------

